# Win a GTX 285, autographed by Jen-Hsun Huang!



## Chipp

When we saw an eVGA GTX 285 floating around the marketplace, and it and its box just happened to be signed by Jen-Hsun Huang (the CEO of NVidia), we couldn't resist snatching such a cool thing up!

Unfortunately, though, the GTX 285 is not the best thing to be putting in the Overclock.net severs, and nobody would see the great autographing in the datacenter anyways! The only logical thing to do was give it away to one of you who could make better use of it.









If you have at least one post at the time this thread was created, all you need to do is make a single post in this thread to enter to win! We'll pick a random winner at 12pm EST on Dec 31st.

Good luck!









I've attached some pictures from the original seller.

EDIT: Winner is selected, congratulations to nategr8ns!







Please PM me your shipping info!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Completely IN! I could actually use this on a PC which would allow me to see the signature.


----------



## Skylit

In


----------



## Syrillian

"Post!"


----------



## Razi3l

Cool, in. OCN FTW


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Awesome.







In.


----------



## Capwn

In


----------



## Nooooob

Definitely IN!


----------



## tryceo

I want so I can try folding.. ATi cards don't know how to fold.


----------



## TheReciever

Count me in ! I have plenty of use for a good card such as thou!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## TheScOuT

Wow...that's cool. I'm in!


----------



## 98uk

Alex98uk in for some win!


----------



## jak3z

In!
OCN got class baby! That surely folds better than a 5850


----------



## driftingforlife

in.


----------



## KILLER_K

Winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Wingzero

In for the win


----------



## Yoko Littner

In.


----------



## kzinti1

I'd love to have it! Thanks for these giveaways!


----------



## wot

in


----------



## MacA

Yeah!
In!


----------



## DJWarden

yes please sir


----------



## {Unregistered}

In for sure!!!
Could really use the upgrade...


----------



## grandestfail9190

In. Going to start folding sometime soon so this is going to help a lot.


----------



## DJLiquid

in please


----------



## [email protected]

"In"


----------



## zouk52

In!


----------



## Gizmo

So in for this.


----------



## Dark Volker

I'm in, please.


----------



## Sean Webster

I'm in


----------



## shiv15

In!


----------



## alexanat

In!


----------



## pencil364

In!


----------



## skarm

I'm in.

Nice card to SLI


----------



## daltontechnogeek

In!


----------



## ducrider

In for a Folding card.


----------



## FtW 420

Nice collectible, definitely IN.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Woundingchaney

In.

Building a pc for my bro.


----------



## NITRO1250

Oh my word! IN!!!!!!!


----------



## PrimeSLP

In for sure


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

In FTW


----------



## Lemonade

IN!

Building a new pc for my little brother, gotta have something good in it.. no one wants a 5450 in their "gaming" pc.. lmao


----------



## Bear

In


----------



## zodac

It shall be mine.


----------



## Nburnes

In!


----------



## mott555

In!


----------



## Sozin

Yet another contest I found out from Facebook...

In.


----------



## LightSol

Ich bin da entered!


----------



## [pi]

Ooooh, I likey. In!

Can I get 3.14ish entries?


----------



## ears1991

haha nice! defo in


----------



## Behemoth777

Oh, in for sure.


----------



## Sakumo

In.


----------



## JorgyBaby

In please!


----------



## supra_rz

in







thanks


----------



## Aniki

In!


----------



## snoball

I am SO in!


----------



## Jzkillzone23

In


----------



## DraganUS

In


----------



## kalvin37

In for the card:/


----------



## D0U8L3M

Me wants im IN thanks Chipp and OCN for all the great giveaways =


----------



## amder

In!


----------



## the.FBI

In!


----------



## Analog

I wouldn't mind winning this! :O


----------



## twich12

so in it hurts


----------



## WhitePrQjser

That would be a great card for my rig - IN


----------



## borito4

Win!


----------



## IcyPimpHand

IN!







Thank you OCN!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

In


----------



## sub50hz

In!


----------



## flushentitypacket

in!!!


----------



## ~Strawberry~

I am in


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

In!!!


----------



## susik89

In.


----------



## mybeat

In,
Hope this is not US only


----------



## computer/noob

im soo in with this


----------



## AFQ

101% in!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

In.







another great giveaway.








Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmartinez06

yay! I double rainbow yay! I'm in!


----------



## cypher\this




----------



## EVILNOK

Nice,I'm definitely in!


----------



## JacobKay97

I am so in.


----------



## metallicamaster3

totally. freaking. in.


----------



## Barry

O yeah....I'm in


----------



## Sno

In thanks.


----------



## MisterMalv

Can't pass this up, count me in!


----------



## Paradox me

In. It'd be pretty neat to if I won this on my b-day (31st)


----------



## Cryptedvick

IN! I will pay shipping if I win!








international shipping sucks.


----------



## Theory

 in!


----------



## greenoc

In it to win it!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

In! :O


----------



## The Fryer

would be a nice card to have, i am in.


----------



## blooder11181

so in

good for my mini itx setup


----------



## iliatay

IN!!!!! nice addition to my upcoming foling rig!


----------



## lil-tom7

So want a piece of history so bad


----------



## xGTx

in


----------



## Baldy

That's a collectors item right there, what a beauty!

I'm definitely in.


----------



## alchemik

IN! I would love to have a piece of PC history in my rig. Thanks Chipp!


----------



## wumpus

looks like she needs a little cold lovin' there!

so in for this


----------



## Quadrapole

Cool! DO WANT


----------



## newnoob

im in!


----------



## Hy3RiD




----------



## Fletcherea

I'm in, great collectors item!


----------



## Aaroman

Please let it be me!


----------



## Randallrocks

In!


----------



## PSick

I'm in, this would be awesome


----------



## SKI_VT

Pick Me!!


----------



## eden999

oo count me in!


----------



## toast3d

IN so so IN,... OCN for the WIN!!!!


----------



## Sirius

Sweet! In!


----------



## Citra

I'm in


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Now I have a chance to sli my 285.


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## crantana

Im in


----------



## Sam1990

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## angrysasquatch

mmmm.. do want!


----------



## bobfig

Sooooo in.


----------



## goldbranch

In


----------



## Hans2k

_*In*_


----------



## Outcasst

In!!!


----------



## [email protected]

In!

It's old tech, but the autograph makes it worth it.


----------



## Z Naught

In for coolness! I would try and put it in a case probably.


----------



## Afroman

Most definitely in!


----------



## pez

Oh I'm in! Hope I win! Want moar PPD!


----------



## IcedEarth

In.


----------



## AK-47

in


----------



## greg8west

In! My 280 is having overheating problems.


----------



## Pir

I'm so in







Cannot let this chance go to waste, That's one decent folding card.


----------



## jam3s

in


----------



## skier

old tech, but still a sweet prize if it wasn't signed!

In!!


----------



## Paganitzu

An autographed card! I'm in.


----------



## CasanovaFly

Generic post.


----------



## OldMX

In, great for my htpc box


----------



## venom55520

i am so in! you guys are awesome!


----------



## jetpuck73

In


----------



## Denz

in!


----------



## melterx12

im in! this is awesome


----------



## UnAimed

This is an awesome giveaway, I hope I win!

In!


----------



## PC Gamer

Oh my, I'm in!


----------



## kz26

I want! In!


----------



## Special_K

I'm in.


----------



## FearSC549

Yay


----------



## awaizy

Oh snap, I'm in!


----------



## Brenslick

Free GTX 285 you say? Autographed you say? Hmm.....yeah I'm in.


----------



## BKsMassive

In


----------



## Onions

i love you guys lol so in


----------



## None

In... With a whopping two posts.


----------



## Magus2727

I am in!!!


----------



## Havokr505

in


----------



## Aeloi

awesome


----------



## AMC

I'm in too please


----------



## Morizuno

in!

would make an awesome gift


----------



## KarmaKiller

I was soooooooo close to buying this... 
I'm in for this.


----------



## HobieCat

In please.


----------



## fabrizziop

Im in, too!


----------



## Segovax

In, thank you!


----------



## vanarnam

thanks for the contest!


----------



## Erick Silver

SO IN!! I would use this beauty to upgrade my current GPU and I would be folding on it! What an opportunity!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

SMOKIN! Im so in.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

In!
Thanks so much, OCN! I can't believe OCN manages to stay alive with how much you give away!


----------



## IEATFISH

In!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What an awesome contest! In


----------



## cinka

OMG, isn't this like priceless?


----------



## sbao26975

In


----------



## ChickenInferno

In


----------



## axizor

In. Thanks for giving this away!


----------



## sLowEnd

This is nice


----------



## Bedo

Very nice! I am it.


----------



## jach11

IN!! i really need a new video card!!


----------



## ShortySmalls

omg so in, ive nenver got to own anything shinny like that


----------



## Poisoner

Poisoner here, casting my raffle ticket.


----------



## princeofkolkata

in.....I need an GPU.....
rig with 965BE but no gpu....that hurts....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

in


----------



## imadude10

IN! Thanks!


----------



## reedo

in to win, thank you kindly.


----------



## tht-kid

pretty sweet!

in please


----------



## saw4974

in!!!!!


----------



## cory1234

In. Sweet card.


----------



## luvsan

awesome....

Would be great for my gfs cousin's build! aka cheap and you can't beat free!


----------



## Horsemama1956

Might as well.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *None;11703536*
> In... With a whopping two posts.


Three, actually.










In.


----------



## lucifer666

im in


----------



## litho

in


----------



## Hildolf

In.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

in, good sir


----------



## voodoo71

In for the win. Another great contest from you guys.


----------



## dude120

In!


----------



## dumb321

In!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

In!


----------



## Skylock

in


----------



## Nowyn

Count me in!









Would be an epic way to go SLI for me.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

In


----------



## like30ninjas

in!


----------



## NMZmaster

In!


----------



## Mmmmbaato

In for it.


----------



## NameUnknown

In


----------



## Blizzie

In


----------



## razr m3

In!


----------



## shujinkogg

In! :]


----------



## benjy911

In


----------



## Lostintyme

Im so in!


----------



## themidgetman

Count me in!


----------



## djsi38t

I am in for this one.


----------



## nathris

Definitely in!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Oh my...









In please


----------



## Ocnewb

In!! Thanks.


----------



## ShadowGun

In







OCN FTW


----------



## 0mar32

In for sure, I wish I could win!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Awesome!
Count me in!


----------



## Jomboh

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Markeh

I'm in, I'd love this


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

I am in


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

im in:drum:


----------



## Taylorsci

Nice, in.


----------



## Ruckol1

I'm in !!


----------



## I_dalder_I

Wow coolest give away ever!!! IN11


----------



## Voltazar

I am in.


----------



## Huster

I'm in!


----------



## Maxxa

In! Nice card.


----------



## SpykeZ

Totally down for this!


----------



## ninjaburrito

I'm in


----------



## Bassdoken

In.
I have great plans for this...


----------



## caos800

Count me in!


----------



## theonedub

Count me in


----------



## pbasil1

Will make a great addition to my folding farm! Woot cakes!


----------



## pinkfloyd1

Very nice find!


----------



## racer86

loving that card "post"


----------



## alawadhi3000

In
__________________


----------



## hyujmn

in for this!


----------



## Blade Rage

Totally in!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

that's simply SICK


----------



## Itharus

In!


----------



## Khmor

Me want.


----------



## Drogue

Entry.


----------



## AdvanSuper

In.


----------



## aleksve

in!


----------



## Johnny Guitar

im in


----------



## ghost_z

definitely in







and thnx for the giveaway dude.....


----------



## Giac

:O count me in!!!


----------



## Lostcase

I've never even used an Nvidia card, so this would be fun.


----------



## Vipervlv

10000% in :d


----------



## VW_05_08

I'm in ;-)


----------



## SS_Patrick

im in


----------



## TheZekMojo

in, awesome giveaway


----------



## boie

In


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

definitely in! I wish I had bought it. Would make a nice display piece on the shelf by my rig


----------



## robbo2

Count me in please


----------



## halocog

I would love to have this!


----------



## shadow19935

Defo in


----------



## Sainix

Im in !=]


----------



## Uncivilised

im in i would love to have a 285


----------



## roanie25

I'm in! Could use a Tri-SLI


----------



## Yukyuklee

I'm in!! I can use this in my other rig


----------



## l4n b0y

in for the win..

needing a card for my wife's machine, hers died..


----------



## eagle3566

I'm definitely in!


----------



## wtomlinson

count me in!


----------



## SimpleTech

In.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## dido714

im in. would love another card. ^_^


----------



## Norlig

In for PhysX card ;>


----------



## aznofazns

Mr. Huang has an interesting looking signature... Also, I'm in. I could definitely use a 285 for folding.


----------



## qazzaq2004

In, so want.


----------



## FauxFox

In please! and I could actually show off the signature in my next build


----------



## groundzero9

I wish to participate.


----------



## MrAlex

In For The Win


----------



## crazyap7

Can't say no to that! Thanks!


----------



## Beeiilll

I can only hope, but I'm in!


----------



## gooddog

In.
Thank you


----------



## yamo

Dude... And this is just another reason why I love OCN, I'm IN!!


----------



## thisispatrick

In!


----------



## Koaka

In!!!


----------



## Turbonerd

In. Cheers


----------



## beoagate

Saw the original sales post, great contest.

In.


----------



## manumanok

I REALLY need a new GPU to fold and play games. this 5570 has done its time. IN!


----------



## Sodalink

In maybe this card card would be nice to start the folding campaing.


----------



## DesertRat

In please, this would make a godlike PhysX card in multiple ways. Would also be a great folder.


----------



## i_hax

Definitely in. Good luck to all (but more to me)!


----------



## Grobinov

In for an awesome card


----------



## Deano12345

In. Great giveaway, very generous of the OCN staff !


----------



## S1L3Nt

Count me in


----------



## ZFedora

IN! Thanks!


----------



## ph10m

Awesome, in!


----------



## NewAtOCing

In!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Definitely in, as well.


----------



## br3nd064

In, thanks!


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Pick me!


----------



## taystew

in it to win it


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Definitely in... would make a nice upgrade from my 9800GT


----------



## microman

Me wants


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I am SO in.


----------



## Doogiehouser

IN, great giveaway. Good luck to everyone =D


----------



## Peiler

IN!! nVidia FTW!!


----------



## ZTempo

Definately in ..


----------



## Faraz

In, please.


----------



## LemonSlice

Oh yea







. I'm in!


----------



## [Adz]

Wow. So in for this.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in!


----------



## ULAWE

im so in!


----------



## -Allen-

Count me in!


----------



## DiNet

yes yes please


----------



## ~CS~

OCN is awesome.I'm in.


----------



## milkcow500

Definitely in!


----------



## kill

In







my 9600 has been acting up lately


----------



## Starbuck5000

Defiantly in


----------



## B3RGY

Gimme!


----------



## lithgroth007

Hmm, given away on my birthday eh? Sounds like a mighty fine present. IN


----------



## francesthemutes

Super in!


----------



## airdraft

In


----------



## kckyle

in.


----------



## Rookie1337

IN!
I would love to have this fine piece of hardware powering my future desktop and the autograph from the greatness himself only further vest my belief that this card will be ungodly powerful. I would be forever grateful if chosen and likely never replace it. Hell, even if the card broke down it would make an awesome mantel piece. Who can say no to that? Did I mention that I'm....
IN!


----------



## Stridarn

im in


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I so want in


----------



## hokk

I'm also in for this great prize.


----------



## mlcollins33

in please


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wow, definitely IN!!!


----------



## Zuryx

totally in!! could use this to get started buildin a desktop rig


----------



## bumsoil

this is my official post!


----------



## Stomper

In


----------



## DeadSkull

need sli / folding


----------



## CrazyNikel

in!!!!!


----------



## Aximous

In!


----------



## Nostrano

I'm in


----------



## FiX

In!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In Thanks


----------



## Ikthus

In!


----------



## Damarious25

In for sure!!!


----------



## kade.sirin

most epic.


----------



## Silent Assassin

I AM IN





















Want that card as hell


----------



## mobius9

iiiiinnnnn


----------



## jellis142

In! I would never stick this beauty in a case. Test bench all the way


----------



## JimmyYoshi

In!


----------



## Alatar

that's almost too cool...

most def IN


----------



## kow_ciller

In for sure.


----------



## tweaker123

best freebie, IN!!


----------



## andos

I'm in.









He signed a puppy.


----------



## gdawg33

in!


----------



## hli53194

In and thanks!


----------



## zhylun

Yet another reason why OCN is the best.

I'm in.


----------



## paardvark

In!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## valvegamer

count me in that be amazing to have.


----------



## Faeze 1

IN!!!!!
Haha this is so random and boss.


----------



## jtypin

Definitely in.


----------



## kyle5281

So totally in!!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In for sure! With this I could make use of my Hydra Chip


----------



## whipple16

I'm in for sure!!!


----------



## Aestylis

In FTW!


----------



## fshizl

This would be a sweet win for anyone who gets it!

IN


----------



## Yumyums

I'm in for sure and thank you for doing these freebies!


----------



## UrGonnaDie

Count me in please


----------



## Polska

Wow sweet. So in, thanks OCN!


----------



## Lee17

In


----------



## Machiyariko

In.
Thanks.


----------



## Coopa

in like flin.


----------



## lazi punk

OCN !! ftw


----------



## Live_free

In, this sounds awesome.


----------



## npham858

A collector's item! In!


----------



## Bobicon

In


----------



## Vasily Degtyaryov

In the name of the God-Emperor of Mankind, shall I claim this prize.


----------



## spacegoast

Tri-sli here I come...j/k. Count me in


----------



## Bszx

good luck to me!


----------



## yann3804

In!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm definitely in on this.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

in thkxs


----------



## MrBalll

In.


----------



## tosh.0

In!..

even though i don't need this.


----------



## dudenell

sweet in


----------



## hollowtek

I'm in







!


----------



## labbu63

im in so i can start folding and gaming


----------



## adamlau

Consider this my entry







.


----------



## JohnDProb

in


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Omg poast


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

In


----------



## jeffries7

IN


----------



## sid0972

super

i am in


----------



## Soul.

Count me in!


----------



## Lonestar

You guys are the best sweet giveaway


----------



## Skaterboydale

In


----------



## OneAngryPlethora

I'm in. COOL!


----------



## Moltar

In


----------



## tsukai

Also want, to try folding. IN!!!


----------



## rtop2

Awesome IN!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

in... i NEED to win this


----------



## lightsout

In I'd love to get this.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Regamaster

I want in.


----------



## Nelson2011

in!!!!


----------



## thiru

Wow cool
I wouldn't mind getting it








more folding powah


----------



## Rebel4055

In


----------



## EduFurtado

Hell yeah! I'm in!

- I will pay for shipping if necessary


----------



## Mr.Pie

piicckkk me!!
in


----------



## Dillmiester

In could use an upgrade from my 8800GT.


----------



## 636cc of fury

In


----------



## konspiracy

"post"


----------



## kona051

i dont understand weather im too late or not, but if im not, im in, be a good christmas prezzie for a friend of mine


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Definitely in.

Looks sweet.


----------



## epitek

In !


----------



## TheCh3F

Do want


----------



## hexxik

holding my breath until this contest is over


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

oh man.... i had a feeling something like this would take place....

Epic card
Epic Forums

Need for Forum Wars .....

Count me In....


----------



## Drakenxile

in

could use it for an upgrade on my parents computer


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In


----------



## jrockut83

Yet another reason why I love the OCN forums. Thanks for this sweet opportunity!


----------



## Darius Silver

In on this


----------



## USFORCES

In for the win!


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Gpugrid


----------



## JANASHEEN

In :d


----------



## Commended

In!


----------



## Rognus

In


----------



## alwaysAMD

In


----------



## theyellowlemon

do want.


----------



## Infernosaint

In! Love it


----------



## TheOcelot

Inn


----------



## skatpex99

Totally in!


----------



## runeazn

in,
thanks!
its a great thing and i still love the GTX 200 series








i even have one in my main rig


----------



## nategr8ns

Oh man, so bad ass.
That, plus I could use an upgrade to my 8800GT, and my 8800GT would be a good upgrade for my brother's dell







.

You rock guys!


----------



## Unknownm

Please let me in!


----------



## Aussie

In for the win.


----------



## jdong92

In


----------



## Sanders54

Holy!

IIIIIN


----------



## wayne_sony

In


----------



## wcdolphin

in


----------



## rxsocal

Awesome! I'm gonna build a new computer if i win this


----------



## mrwalker

What you're doing is awesome!


----------



## Kand

Want.


----------



## Moynesy

Count me in. This is a brilliant give away. Proud as ever to be a tiny part of OCN.


----------



## Cykososhull

In


----------



## Spartan8

In.


----------



## airplaneman

Oh wow, in for sure!


----------



## SgtHop

Hella in it.


----------



## max302

LOL that's sick. I wonder if it's some one-off, cherry-picked engineering sample that overclocks something insane.


----------



## AuraNova

Why not? I'm in.

It'll be cool to own something like this.


----------



## Aeru

Awesome, I would love to have this card!


----------



## pepejovi

I'm in.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

MEMEMEMEMEME
por favor?
I need it as an upgrade!


----------



## GanjaSMK

In, thanks, what a cool giveaway!


----------



## Daggerfist

In.


----------



## flak4

In!


----------



## jprovido

this would be a nice christmas gift. IN!


----------



## Riou

In for the signature.


----------



## Deathclaw

wow, just wow (not as in the game wow)
this is so cool
in


----------



## Digigami

In! Would be a great addition to the folding farm


----------



## Xye

IN from a folder.


----------



## wolfrifle16

In for the extra "bam."


----------



## IntelLover

in thanks


----------



## JCG

In for win


----------



## zelix

in


----------



## LingLing1337

in for shiz


----------



## Markus

Definitely in !


----------



## jemping

In please.


----------



## robchaos

in


----------



## KillerBeaz

in


----------



## ydna666

Wow, great prize! OC.net FTW









In!


----------



## Coolio831

In!


----------



## Frank08

I'm in!


----------



## intelfan

In please.


----------



## Deegan

in please


----------



## myuusmeow

In. My current GPU isn't cutting it anymore in Metro 2033..


----------



## UTT

sky


----------



## aravi_992

im in!!


----------



## xdanisx

In.


----------



## Varjo

This is really cool (fingers crossed).


----------



## Argeius

in for sure


----------



## Pineappleman

I'm down!


----------



## TG Goose

Mmmmmm GTX285 physx card!


----------



## Ca_s12

In!


----------



## universeis42

An upgrade to my 5750? Yes, Please.


----------



## Drumheros

In


----------



## nsanexer0

That's a sexy video card. I love EVGA


----------



## Alex132

Awesomesauce, in!


----------



## AblueXKRS

In.

I'd put it on display rather than using it, however.


----------



## Limes

In


----------



## Mikecdm

I want the signed card


----------



## mib2347

Count me in


----------



## Skoobs

IN!

this would be perfect for my upcoming folding farm PC! plus i will mod s window so you can see the sig! this is so cool...


----------



## someone153

Lolz that I'll use the card for benching....

In!


----------



## bootscamp

If I win this, its going in a glass case in my room. ^_^ Thanks OCN.


----------



## Frosty88

In!


----------



## kaivorth

In it!


----------



## Boi 1da

Nvidia:yessir:




























IM IN!!!!!!


----------



## whe3ls

need a video card so im in...


----------



## PvtHudson

In.


----------



## darksideleader

cool in.


----------



## Jocelyn84

in


----------



## shnur

Wow, amazingness!

I'd love to put that in my HTPC so I can see a nice video card on the side


----------



## C101

Looks like fun.


----------



## srsparky32

IN!







thanks for the opportunity OCN.


----------



## chinesekiwi

winnar


----------



## samuel002

I`m in!


----------



## Hammerdin

yeeeeeeeeeeees in!


----------



## Balsagna

In!

My Dad needs a new GPU. His old 7800GT 256mb finally quit. This would make a great late gift for him.

He's big on signatures and all that lol.


----------



## Halfslashed

In


----------



## linkin93

IN! I'd frame it


----------



## the3lement

in


----------



## kurosu

I'm in please! Merry Christmas!


----------



## yang88she

yes please, physx ftw


----------



## sccr64472

It's faster than my GTX 280, so I'm in


----------



## yakuzapuppy

BOOM shakalaka!!


----------



## MOCAMBO

in!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

In!
I would sleep with this every night


----------



## Sainesk

In


----------



## frankenstein406

Guessing this would blow my 8800 out of the water!


----------



## schmidtc89

Lovely card, would be nice

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## werds

In for father in law's rig


----------



## YouWin




----------



## H-man

In, I will fold on this like an oragomi master.


----------



## ntuason

Count me in!


----------



## AgentHydra




----------



## shiloh

in!


----------



## el gappo

lol that's mad. In ftw.


----------



## reflex99

I want!


----------



## ascaii

I seem to be having issues POST-ing without a GPU, think you could help me with that somehow?


----------



## NoGuru

IN, thanks OCN.


----------



## BIGGUN

I feel lucky.
In.


----------



## Redwoodz

This may finally bring me to the green side!


----------



## matrices

In


----------



## meticadpa

Oh wow









I'm in. Thanks, Chipp.


----------



## itzhoovEr

In ~


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In!!


----------



## mgdev

in


----------



## Nightz2k

Count me in!


----------



## pmrballer123

in this would be so cool to have


----------



## ritchwell

count me in


----------



## KBcobra

In for awesomeness!


----------



## reyesjr

oh wow, IN!


----------



## Winrahr

Awesome!!!
In


----------



## Kyo

In


----------



## savagebunny

In for great justice


----------



## kingofyo1

definitely IN!


----------



## blackbalt89

I would love to own a piece of nVidia history.









So in!


----------



## cgg123321

In for the win







!


----------



## Tucker

im in, it'd be pretty sweet to win.


----------



## Pencuri

in


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

In


----------



## kingtiger888

I'm definitely in!


----------



## JEFFBEAUCHAMP

In please!!!


----------



## Brutuz

In for my rig, which I will keep as a folding card (Along with my 275) once I upgrade.


----------



## MoonTar

In like a boss!


----------



## Kaoz

IN like flint please :-D


----------



## swrmxs

indeed IN


----------



## Huski

im in


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Ah awesome. Definatly in!


----------



## xToaDx

in.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

in


----------



## bucdan

In!


----------



## adizz

In
I could definitely use a new card. My 8800 is dying already :'(

Thanks


----------



## xHassassin

Noo it's fading.


----------



## BinaryDemon

In.


----------



## windfire

In


----------



## blupupher

in for the win!


----------



## dw.shift

Count me in! thumbs up!!!


----------



## sgr215

In for sure!


----------



## mikhail00

WOW!.. i never had anything more than a GTS250..
hope i win!..


----------



## grizzlyblunting

in?


----------



## terraprime

FTW in


----------



## goat

*drools*


----------



## xd_1771

Want.


----------



## HSG502

In!


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Im in thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## VW_TDI_02

definitely in!!


----------



## LTC

In!


----------



## metro

In! Thanks OCN!


----------



## zeroslutsamus

in! ;D


----------



## jdcrispe95

Wow a graphics card like this would blow my computer to pieces, i'm in!


----------



## Smoblikat

w000t im IN!!


----------



## Jayek

In


----------



## Revained Mortal

im in


----------



## fireman

in

ya


----------



## Jacka

In please.


----------



## ArcticZero

I'm so in this just for the heck of it.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Nifty!









/ka-posted.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In! Plan on doing a Sandy Bridge folding machine in January.


----------



## jmann

i want it !


----------



## zimbawi

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## C.Jackson

I'm a bit late, but my odds are better if I actually enter so I'm in.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Nothing like another card to fold on, count me in.


----------



## samster25

Innnnnnn!


----------



## Argosy

I'm in


----------



## nolonger

Zomg in!!!


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## redhat_ownage

im down


----------



## Traeumt

in







may fold


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## Derp

In please.


----------



## [email protected]$r1g

In ...


----------



## eseb1

Very cool. I'm in.


----------



## amxchief

in


----------



## colin niloc

In! OCN:cheers:


----------



## T-bone Steak

I'm in. I could use a graphics card, considering the one I'm using now is so out of date it's not funny.


----------



## OverSightX

My post


----------



## Geglamash

In!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baku

I would very much like to be in. Great thing this is around christmas give someone something to smile about..


----------



## Cepheus

me please


----------



## sendblink23

I'm in - that is pretty cool you found that


----------



## kpnamja

In!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Post. Are we alowed to sell it?


----------



## DK_mz

i is in


----------



## vspec

In, I made my case reverse atx and I would be able to see that awesome autograph!


----------



## forty2skates

Done and done.


----------



## Clloud

IN Fo Sho


----------



## Blue Marker

In, thank you for the opportunity. I prefer this to autographed sports memorabilia.


----------



## PCTaylor

I'm in, woohoo!


----------



## Darkapoc

In.


----------



## Lord Xeb

In!


----------



## vwgti

Ill get my name in.


----------



## Blooregard

In, thanks


----------



## ColdRush

Excellent, I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## TestECull

I could use a better video card. Count me in.


----------



## Richenbals

This is by far the best give-away I've seen yet! I'm definitely in.

I love OCN. You are always reaching out and giving back to the community. I've been sporting my RSA FOB on my Overclock.net lanyard around work. You can hear the nerds drool as I walk out of the office.


----------



## charlie97

I wanna Win. BIG TIME


----------



## philhalo66

wow in i could Definitely use this


----------



## EpicPie

Want want want.


----------



## onigiri

I would very much like this card for physx and folding

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Sweet, sign me up!


----------



## Oupavoc

sweet im in this would make a great physx card.


----------



## M1 Abrams

post


----------



## Raul-7

Sure, why not!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Count me in! I would love this great collectible. Definitely would put it to good use.


----------



## blackbuilder

Innn!!


----------



## etrigan420

In-izzle


----------



## losttsol

Sweet!


----------



## fatmario

I'm in could use this for folding on old my system


----------



## godofdeath

nice im in


----------



## _DemolidoR_

I'm in


----------



## EvoBeardy

Gotta be in it to win it, so definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Laylow

In! Thanks.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

In


----------



## CarFreak302

In it to Win it!


----------



## Weasel555

Totally in


----------



## bigal1542

Holy smokes! This would be so awesome! My brother has really been wanting to up the graphics in his comp, and we can't really afford it with college.

IN and thanks!


----------



## jfizz84

In please. Thanks.


----------



## Kailliak

So in


----------



## Impagliazzo

Horses.


----------



## Somenamehere

in


----------



## Quantum Reality

Entering! This'd be a neat card to have.


----------



## pdrider6890




----------



## Febreze

Definitely in


----------



## Lige

Sure why not?


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

So very in!!


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Sweet, I could pop it in my case as a physx card....

Or just frame it on a wall...

Yeah, that second one will work...


----------



## Shozzking

this is absolutely sick!! I could use a physx card in my system!


----------



## uncholowapo

Want!


----------



## CRosko42

Do want...


----------



## brl3git

Ill take a new card for physX.


----------



## maxslater

in


----------



## Monster34

I will fold the hek out of that baby for Ocn!


----------



## squad

In!!







Hope I win something haha.


----------



## Lampen

In


----------



## Stensby

Nice card for folding


----------



## b0z0

In ftw


----------



## ewren3

IN! This is made of win...


----------



## Strat79

In.


----------



## Fossil

Sweet, sign me up. I'd put this to folding use.


----------



## eternaldj

I could use this... and show it off. SO IN!


----------



## Shiveron

in!


----------



## this n00b again

Sweet! im in


----------



## Kick

yay

itd be funny if the guy who sold this posted in here and won


----------



## hellokittyonline2

wooooooot 1 in a million chance xD


----------



## robert125381

in
great givaway and merry christmas


----------



## Zhanger

Oh this is just awesome. In!


----------



## Smackover

In!


----------



## jam3s

already posted, and I'm in, but how on earth are you going to tabulate all of these entries?


----------



## thrasherht

in baby.


----------



## dreadlord369

I am in.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


already posted, and I'm in, but how on earth are you going to tabulate all of these entries?


Ninja secrets


----------



## chroniX

Sweet...count me IN!


----------



## kyle7412

im in


----------



## Tig.

In!


----------



## Cerberus

Post


----------



## Azakai

In.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Awesome. In


----------



## Moparman

Would love to have this card.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Do want. In.


----------



## wire

Not sure what I would do with the card, but it would be a pretty cool thing to have.


----------



## nolimits882000

In!


----------



## kubo

dooood im in


----------



## GeforceGTS

In!


----------



## Lefty67

In

This would be an excellent card for my second system


----------



## carayan

In!!


----------



## Poseiden

Very neat! count me in.


----------



## BeDuckie

In, thanks OCN!


----------



## yakub0

In







I <3 OCN more and more every day


----------



## dcshoejake

Im in for the win


----------



## Elite-

in


----------



## Cncrcmoto

Count me in, I looked at this cards for sale thread way to many times


----------



## slngsht

this would be pretty darn cool to have. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## PCSarge

postie! i want in...need thy folding card







i shall open bench it in all its glory


----------



## tagurtoast

This would be an awesome folding card. IN


----------



## shadman

oooh me!


----------



## EfemaN

In! That's so sick.


----------



## Hellfighter

Count me in!


----------



## slaney30

in.....


----------



## CurlyBrackets

in


----------



## slosha69

I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'd like a shot at this! could actually SLI my other 285 with it! and after Case Labs is fully up and running be able to show it off as well!


----------



## argya

in for my Physx engine.


----------



## Chuckclc

Count me in! I could put it to good use.


----------



## Martkilu

post


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

In like flin.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Count me in


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

In, with a window!


----------



## aislepathlight

Thats pretty sick, to say the least.


----------



## bfe_vern

I could put this to good use. It would give the opportunity to start [email protected] for OCN.


----------



## just_nuke_em

In for a late christmas present


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in.


----------



## boom50cal

Awesomesauce. I'm in


----------



## Da1Nonly

IN!


----------



## x46359

I'm a newbie but IN


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

in, if you ship to AUS for free


----------



## shredzy

In!


----------



## Savvas M

heheh i am in, hoping to get my best xmas present


----------



## grayfox99

Nice card


----------



## Tom1121

In for this awesome give away.


----------



## SadSoul

Who?


----------



## jfiaff

oh hai


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm definitely in


----------



## BlackOmega

IN!

That's would seriously up my PPD!


----------



## Gabe3384

In.Thanks


----------



## ddrj

Hi there!


----------



## Artikbot

Hell I'm in!

<-- Lover of unique stuff <3


----------



## brendonl250

in!


----------



## DNytAftr

In!


----------



## dudemanppl

Thats cool.


----------



## Tator Tot

In for the win!


----------



## Barbaroti

Totally in


----------



## mr. biggums

oh neat i wouldn't mind being in!


----------



## teajayyy

in!


----------



## Jackolantern

in


----------



## Slappa

I'm in


----------



## Splave

in in in


----------



## nardox

count me in!


----------



## BountyHead

In, this would be an epic phsX card lol


----------



## lowkickqop

In.


----------



## gumbie

I r In!


----------



## insaneXIII

In!


----------



## TerminatorXT

In, Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## lurkingdevil

In.


----------



## infomancer

i miss my old 285









hope i can win this! ill never sell it, just like my first gfx card (fx5200







)!


----------



## topdog5252

In.


----------



## dRaGm3n

In


----------



## SniperXX

Stuff like this is why I love OCN!


----------



## duong01

definitely in


----------



## Zeva

wow so in!


----------



## MoMurda

In! Would love this cus I have no vid card right now.







and this is great memorabilia.







Thanks OCN!


----------



## DreadedJoe

Im up for it


----------



## killeraxemannic

In... why not?


----------



## sh1nt4x

For The "In"


----------



## mr soft

In , happy festive season OCNers.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

In for backup rig !


----------



## Bikkit

Wow! In!


----------



## Pillz Here

In it to win it.


----------



## blackdemon

nice i am in


----------



## decapitator

in


----------



## Duckmaffia

In to win.


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## tryagainplss

dumm dumm dumm dumm...


----------



## Forsaken_id

In!


----------



## jacobthellamer

Nice card


----------



## Nalty

In!


----------



## buster2010

in


----------



## Ksireaper

In!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I'm so in! That would be sweet.
I could finally finish my looking-at-rig. It would sit there, and I will stare it when I'm not gaming,over clocking or working


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am in TOO!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ringa ding ding, count me in.


----------



## mav2000

In In and In.


----------



## fashric

inininininininin


----------



## TonkaEE

count me in, would make a nice pair with my current 285


----------



## Flux

In-zilla attacks.


----------



## arbalest

In!


----------



## Blackcurrent

IN!


----------



## to_the_zenith

In for the win


----------



## haza1981

IN


----------



## ErdincIntel




----------



## noobdown

that would be an awsome present.


----------



## Kokin

Derp.


----------



## Komder

Well I can't miss this


----------



## Soulphalanx

In!! =D


----------



## Willhemmens

Would make a nice folding card.


----------



## rocstar96

*In for the Win.*


----------



## xx123j

In! Great idea OCN mods!


----------



## Mmansueto

In. Thanks.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Sweet! Definitely In.


----------



## Lunatic721

Oh lookie here...


----------



## killer625

Awesome. In.


----------



## PlayedStation

In!


----------



## rsfkevski

Posting!


----------



## SpiLoT

lalala.


----------



## tomaskir

This is completly awesome, IN all the way!


----------



## thomas_quinn

In


----------



## Iozeg

Awesome! In!


----------



## Explicit

I'm down to post.


----------



## RoarGasm

In.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I am so IN


----------



## corky dorkelson

Great contest! I am totally in!


----------



## rainmaker

Wowwwwwwww! I would put this in a frame to just look at it. I wouldn't even dare using it! I would pray in front of it and make my family adore it too!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Do want


----------



## Wubble

I want in! Funny I'm also giving out a GTX 260 on my youtube channel.


----------



## Bandrew

In!


----------



## RJ_985

In


----------



## Dealth0072

In? Oh yes, I am in!


----------



## Liability

In for a much needed space heater.


----------



## ca.j.stokes

In! Good luck to all


----------



## akshep

In


----------



## Pao

In


----------



## darkninja

Deffinately would love to win this







thanks for the great opportunity as always Guys








~Dan


----------



## Bastyn99

in
how does one even come across such a card in the first place ?


----------



## JE Nightmare

wouldn't mind a different card to start folding with.


----------



## terence52

omg. def in!


----------



## Code_Red421

Soooooo in


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet I can now have a card for PhysX!
IN!


----------



## garricktlee

Count me in,

SLI!!


----------



## rx7racer

oh yea, In for sure.


----------



## nagle3092

In!


----------



## mechati

In.


----------



## sgilmore62

in


----------



## K092084

In For The Win


----------



## nseaton1

I'd like in too, thanks! Not that I need four...


----------



## csscmaster3

in!


----------



## kaxel

In.


----------



## donutpirate

Nice Christmas surprise







Thanks.


----------



## DarkShooter

i'm in!
Need something to replace this 8500GT


----------



## cyboy

OMG giefff


----------



## Nickzorz91

In!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Innnnnnn!!!


----------



## 100PARIK

That's pretty cool! I'm definitely in =) Thanks!


----------



## ymetushe

Count me in!


----------



## pinesol

I'm in!


----------



## Jyr

This is so cool.







In.


----------



## scrotes

so in


----------



## Nv1si0n

In for the win!


----------



## MisterClean

I'm in, this thing looks pretty sweet. I'd love to try it out in a folding rig.


----------



## Blostorm

In for the win of this beautiful card!


----------



## advanceagent

Please count me in. Happy Holidays everyone !!!


----------



## Voxination

So in.


----------



## LilMan

In


----------



## dejanribic

So very in. Would love this!


----------



## ZHoob2004

It would be pretty awesome to get a bit of a graphics upgrade.

I'm in for this.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in


----------



## Adversity

Sweeet.


----------



## LinksKitKat

In. thanks


----------



## overclockingXTC

In!


----------



## killakee

in


----------



## Xyxyll

Awesome!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice im in i could use this to fold.


----------



## Phyxers

In!


----------



## theintrepidmontti

inskis


----------



## mxthunder

in


----------



## BackBeat

Nice to pair with my evga board..


----------



## W4LNUT5

Making my single post for entry


----------



## wilkinsb01

in


----------



## Izvire

In!


----------



## Jeffro422

totally in


----------



## morovain

coolio


----------



## Kevlo

It's On Like Donkey Kong.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Count me in!

I'm planning to build a full-time folding rig and this would be a very nice addition.


----------



## mtbiker033

In!!


----------



## eternal7trance

Count me in, I'd love to put this in a case with a window. Not sure where I'd put the box.


----------



## Dude5082

Definitely In, Could use this to get some more PPD.


----------



## hometoast

wowsers! In!


----------



## nckid4u

Mine mine mine...


----------



## whitesedan

Definitely IN!


----------



## stellarhopper

In!!!


----------



## hepatitisburger

This is relephant to my interests.


----------



## Crucial09

In! =]

One more of these to sli would be amazing.


----------



## Oneironaut

I'm in!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## leekaiwei

this is bare! in!


----------



## ice_n_fyre

in


----------



## cyang09

Im in =] That would be a nice physx card


----------



## Stizuner

post!


----------



## very_sneaky




----------



## EgoProxy

I'm having the hardest time trying to say "Jen-Hsun Huang" correctly


----------



## Zaxbys

In


----------



## foothead

I'm in. That card would look great on my mantle (I'm only half joking)


----------



## K10

In









I need a video card


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EgoProxy;11720353*
> I'm having the hardest time trying to say "Jen-Hsun Huang" correctly


Jensun Hwang, I believe it's pronounced in English wording, though most likely little emphasis on the H in Huang.

At least that's how I say it when I see it.


----------



## LiLChris

So in!


----------



## louze001

in!


----------



## Sin100

I am certainly in and would use this in my current PC machine!









If I won this I would give away my HD4830 in the freebie section.


----------



## NinjaRicer

I definitely want something from this. To folding!


----------



## Mygaffer

IN! I'd love to play with such a card. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## herkalurk

That would definitely soup up my rig....


----------



## muels7

I'm in for this, my backup rig needs a card that can actually fold. Right now it can only fold on a not so great dual core. Jen-Hsun Huang could use his name on something that actually does something beneficial.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Ooo, I'm in.


----------



## reggiesanchez

in


----------



## thehybridkiwi

Hmm.. if I win this, it'll be going in a system that runs an Athlon 64 3000+... lol But more realistically, if I actually DO win this card, I'd probably be *super* tempting to build a new system









Count me in!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in, could always use another card for folding and gaming.


----------



## nbrider88

So many give aways...very nice in these times. I'm in, I applied and with all entries on othergiveaways I should win something right?


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Would go great with my other GTX285 I am currently using


----------



## Rhylian

I am all in on this one...


----------



## Grim Reaper

I'm in this one too!


----------



## bluedevil

Sweet IN!


----------



## 8ight

SO IN!!! nVidia rules!


----------



## krnx714

In Thanks!!!!


----------



## numbers_

in


----------



## Trigunflame

In FTW!


----------



## Rangerscott

In.


----------



## JoshuaaT

In!


----------



## ShatteringBlue

In, all the way across the sky


----------



## animal0307

I can see a Clear Box Mini ITX rig with green lights being built right now. I'm so in. I would love to make it.


----------



## InF3Rnus

In!


----------



## Garionberg

What a cool find!


----------



## mrfajita

Totally in, awesome prize!


----------



## Win == True

in


----------



## Cyclonicks

can you say gtx285 physx??

I know I can!!


----------



## chuckycheeze

count me IN!!


----------



## solar0987

Sweet.Im in ill use it also


----------



## MaCnRYdER

IN my very first Nvidia card if I win


----------



## squall325

count me in for that


----------



## Launcherstrike

Could use an upgrade :] in


----------



## AdmRose

In


----------



## oasis789

count me in please!


----------



## tian105

IN times twenty?


----------



## tonyhague

in it to win it


----------



## Mr.Zergling

in


----------



## SamuelL421

Absolutely in! Is it weird that I want to frame a gpu and put it on my wall..?


----------



## Tekgun

In for a great contest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421;11723841*
> Absolutely in! Is it weird that I want to frame a gpu and put it on my wall..?


I have various PC components dotted around my house as ornaments, so if it is weird you're not the only one.


----------



## Krusher33

In!


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

In!


----------



## Dirtyworks

I'm not going to follow the trend and say what 99% of this thread is saying. However, I will say that I will partake in this event.


----------



## richie_2010

im in, thanks


----------



## pelplouffe

I'm in! and is really a nice gift.


----------



## KusH

I was wondering who would have bought that GPU it was for sale for about a month.

I'll gladly take it off your hands









IN!


----------



## kiwiasian

in!


----------



## Setzer

This is pretty cool that you've done this









I'm in as well.
And merry Christmas


----------



## DisappointMe

Big thread...err umm..IN?!


----------



## ibfreeekout

I could definitely put the GTX 285 to good use folding. Would also be nice since I'm building a new machine soon and will need a graphics card for my old one.


----------



## Nautilus

I'm IN too.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Nice freebie Chipp, I'm in.


----------



## Maximous

Count me in. Nice pickup!!!


----------



## JMCB

In!


----------



## Pabs

I'm in!


----------



## buddyboy

in!


----------



## mrcool63

bloody hell im in


----------



## ShatteringBlue

In


----------



## tyuo9980

im in too! might b able to SLI now.


----------



## Gerik

In!!!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

in! Merry xmas


----------



## Pheatton

Nice card!!


----------



## a2hopper

This would be amazing in a htpc, with a huge side window/inverted mobo tray. In.


----------



## cjc75

I'm in!

My GTX 275 is starting to go bad on me, so I need to replace it soon, one of these would do perfect!


----------



## OPENbracket

OH man! Im in.


----------



## pick_o

In!!!


----------



## Mongol

In!









Happy Holidays OCN!


----------



## iPlay NakEd

oooh I could definitely use this!


----------



## Arakasi

In


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Woot!


----------



## Noel94

In









This could do good in my system.


----------



## Dragoon123

In


----------



## greatonekb

Yay! In.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KOBALT

In for the most epic graphics card!







THX!


----------



## un1b4ll

In!!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in
if I don't have to pay shipping


----------



## tier

Definitely in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would make an excellent addition to my folding rig.


----------



## Cavi

Thanks!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would love this


----------



## cuy50

In.


----------



## Voidsplit

in!


----------



## ckybam3

in


----------



## Imrac

In!


----------



## exileschild

count me in. thanks


----------



## sendblink23

in in in in in in in in in!


----------



## Hokies83

Im in! ill put this on the wall next to my Corvette Show award Trophies!


----------



## topdog

In for the win


----------



## RKH404

Down.


----------



## FallenFaux

In!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Totally in!


----------



## raiderxx

In


----------



## Uantyv

I am in


----------



## Agenesis

In.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh i'm in BABY ALL THE WAY!


----------



## shadow19935

Defo in, could potentially fold on this or frame it


----------



## onoz

Count me in!


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like Flynn!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Count me in! Since I am building a budget build, a 285 will allow me to fucus my money more on the CPU and other components!


----------



## L D4WG

Hey its looks cool







, im in


----------



## AMOCO

this could go nicely in my wifes pc,in ty.


----------



## Isopropyl

Now if only I could sign my name that cool!!

Thanks for the giveaway!

In it to win it!


----------



## pyra

In for a physx card


----------



## gtsteviiee

Omg, IN.


----------



## Spykerv

In!


----------



## allikat

Definitely in, got a use for it too!


----------



## hitoriko

i could make great use of THIS!

In for the Win!


----------



## robertoburri

In Please!


----------



## KW10001

Dear Santa...


----------



## Foooman

do want


----------



## H3||scr3am

cool, new folding card


----------



## PeaYce

<3 for awesome gear!


----------



## Tristanguy1224

SO in!


----------



## WaLshy11

In


----------



## caraboose

This is too awesome.
Posting.


----------



## Demented

I'd definitely love to get this!


----------



## Dan17z

I am in. this would make a great one day late Birthday present.


----------



## jNSK

Woot!


----------



## BillOhio

Yoda


----------



## TheBigC

IN!


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Awesome! In!


----------



## Josh154

Im hoping for this and then i will run my 8800gts as a phsyx card and fold on all 3!


----------



## wrxxx

Oh the things I would do for that card!!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

In.


----------



## Enfluenza

ooh
ima frame this if it dies from 24/7 folding lol


----------



## adalon

Posting.


----------



## BenRK

Anything would be better then my current video card, so I'm in.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I seriously need an upgrade. This would be doing important work (folding







) most of the time and it would be taken care of if I got it. I am so in


----------



## lob3s

this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## RyanB11

Man that is so bad-ass! Count me in!


----------



## sli_shroom

very cool...in!


----------



## velocd

Awesome, free stuff. In!


----------



## cuad

oh boy I sure hope I qualify.


----------



## Lime

In. My birthday is on the 31st.


----------



## nakiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lime;11736687*
> In. My birthday is on the 31st.


mine is on the 27th so i think i should win


----------



## KishtClocker1111

In


----------



## papcrap

wow so in.


----------



## smashblock

In for zee awesome freebeee.


----------



## monstrs

In


----------



## Darkknight512

In, Thanks!


----------



## phailsauce

in.

could bring my sig-rig back to life w/ it


----------



## ovais_aijaz

I am in 110%


----------



## PizzaMan

In


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Also, In!


----------



## Baskt_Case

Sweet! So In! I need a folding card super bad!


----------



## Volvo

Totally IN!


----------



## hasan291

In


----------



## frigginacky

Very cool. In!


----------



## sid9671111

in


----------



## The_Punisher

Do want!


----------



## soulster

Woot! Signature from the man himself :O


----------



## Dyslexyc

In!


----------



## X-Nine

Word up homey! Fo shizzle! I'm down! In! For the win!

Or something like that.


----------



## Mugenx

Time to win. I'm in!


----------



## mdbsat

In.


----------



## psi_guy

what the heck, i'll try for it.


----------



## Suprcynic

In. Jen-Hsun Huang will hopefully be pulling Physx duty for me in the near future.


----------



## james_ant

Seams like along shot at 103 pages, but defiantly in. Would be a nice replacement for my 4850.


----------



## BLKKROW

In please!


----------



## Greg0986

This would be a worthy replacement to mine









Entered


----------



## Cmoney

Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Clairvoyant129

In! Would love to use that for some PhysX action.


----------



## ReverbDP

In please








Thanks.


----------



## daazucucumber

cool i want


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In. Is it still going?


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Poop.


----------



## waparson

Im in. Turning into a folding addict, need more cards.....


----------



## c00lkatz

Cool freebie! In!


----------



## Sickened1

In


----------



## Damir Poljak

In!


----------



## nist7

Wow! Hope I win!


----------



## shiarua

post!

Im in


----------



## oliveryo

Merry Christmas to everyone. Count me in please


----------



## adad22

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Phoriver

wow, this is awesome. IN


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Would be a great opportunity to get back to folding. In!


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

I want it, to sell on ebay.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

INNNNNNNNNNN, I think my graphics card pooped on me, so I need something


----------



## IzninjaFTW

In









I will use it to fold for OCN


----------



## ScurK

In! OCN is sooo cool


----------



## Monsk

Sweetness, in!


----------



## TheF4LL3N

This is so incredibly AWESOME! Definitely In FTW!


----------



## F2 Components

In so I can hang it on the wall! (the box that is!)


----------



## Realcacheese




----------



## Dtrain

So in for this.


----------



## Greg121986

In. I'll try to fold on it.


----------



## RyuTakezaki

In


----------



## Cloudpost

Im in too!


----------



## goobafish

In!


----------



## Zero4549

Oh.. intresting. Gives me ideas for building a new case that will display it.... :O

Count me in


----------



## ShadowFox19

Count me in!


----------



## hick

Did I win yet?!


----------



## h2beez

let me get in on this
i need something to wipe my ass with


----------



## Dopamin3

In


----------



## FilluX

Definetly in


----------



## heelsparky0501

In, awesome opportunity!


----------



## ounderfla69

in


----------



## kiwwanna

So in.


----------



## jwpowers5

Nice prize. Would love to sell my current card to go real sli with this baby! My parents aren't happy about my current heat output either.
Count me in!


----------



## Stalker096

omg i want in plz


----------



## unixaaron

These contest rules are SO restrictive.


----------



## Sircles

meow meow meowwwww


----------



## lemans81

Pick me, Pick me


----------



## PinkPenguin

awsome


----------



## Watercooled 999

I'm build a new pc soon so, "in!"
btw, cool.


----------



## neDav

I'm in.


----------



## Copernicus

Freeeeeeeeeeeee stufffffffffffffff :d


----------



## shapiror06

in


----------



## Ecochamp

So in! :3


----------



## YangerD

It'd be so awesome if I won this







. In!


----------



## computeruler

in


----------



## clowdermilk89

Can't hurt to enter. IN!!!


----------



## dropkickninja

woot! in!


----------



## uturn68

i'm in


----------



## max it

What are the chances of winning? Under 9000!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Totally in! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## metroidfreak

Would....love....to.....have.....


----------



## E_man

In for folding


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Count me in!


----------



## CoolZone

This is a collector card! I am in!


----------



## gibsonnova74

In please.


----------



## arekieh

In!


----------



## sendblink23

In In In In In In In


----------



## FuriousNoodle

In

Thanks!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

In... yeah... defiantly in... =)


----------



## t0ni

Nice card, I"m in.


----------



## A Russian :D

omg in


----------



## snowtoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0ni;11759316*
> Nice card, I"m in.


amazing card for sure.


----------



## pig69

In & thanks OCN!


----------



## poyyiee

Sign.Me.In !!!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

This would be so awesome to win.


----------



## KingMaddog

I'm in


----------



## grillinman

In!


----------



## wheth4400

count me in!


----------



## ghabhaducha

In.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Would make a great backup card. I'm In


----------



## SEN_ONE

In on it.


----------



## Sentry21

In for the win!


----------



## LimeX

cool IN!!!


----------



## PlatonicBS

Challenge accepted


----------



## dham

In!


----------



## RevZ

IN IN IN IN IN

I still have a barebone that i could modify a bit to fit this baby into








Maybe make an NV-themed box..


----------



## TheCondor13

PhysX!!!!







Yes Please!


----------



## JTD92

In


----------



## OJX

Hot hot card. In.


----------



## 4Brand

In.

>.O_x


----------



## XAslanX

This would be a great upgrade.


----------



## timAHH

I'm in! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Speedma11229

In!


----------



## Aysx

I am new here and just have a few post thankfully... I AM IN!!!!!


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## allenottawa

OCN = Best site ever

In!


----------



## coelacanth

Yes please.


----------



## Vermillion

IN!
Thanks!


----------



## ymetushe

ok, in.


----------



## fazio93

in!


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

*in* _in_ in *in*


----------



## Wincet

in


----------



## mcochran1998

in


----------



## Dwalin Co

in


----------



## the last man

in, ftw.


----------



## jjjv73

In


----------



## razorguy

In


----------



## pioneerisloud

I am TOTALLY IN! I saw this in the FS section and wanted it, but just couldn't justify the cash on it. I would PROUDLY display that bad boy on a shelf







.


----------



## schuman0

Awesome! I'm in!


----------



## cl04k3d

in!


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;11767809*
> I am TOTALLY IN! I saw this in the FS section and wanted it, but just couldn't justify the cash on it. I would PROUDLY display that bad boy on a shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would proudly put it in my case and fold with it.


----------



## Carlitos714

im in!


----------



## We Gone

ok...


----------



## CravinR1

IN, *Crosses fingers*

I promise to fold for OCN with it if I win


----------



## melantha

in


----------



## Dryadsoul

Single post.................


----------



## k44k

Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## buste2

Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Maximillian-E

I am in.


----------



## DeadMau5

In!


----------



## Chef Bobert

Yay im in!


----------



## answ3r

In! Who will win?!


----------



## nanahachi

Count me in please!


----------



## elitez28

In! Would love to have this card


----------



## bluebunny

Count me in too


----------



## Rawk

in


----------



## hitman1985

im in, itll fold with or without name


----------



## Rhyno37

In!


----------



## -iceblade^

in please


----------



## phil823

kick ass!! in!


----------



## Zackcy

Remember to pick "Zackcy" when your doing this. Just a word of advice


----------



## phil823

no idle threats!


----------



## chillar15

In on this!


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## mekaw

I'm in


----------



## Matty_93

Post!


----------



## vrm4

In! haven't had an Nvidia card since my 8800gt which held me over for a long time.


----------



## SchiTzo

He11 yeah.... IN!!


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

In it to win it!


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I'm in, and one of very few people in here that this would actually be an upgrade for.


----------



## Mista Bob

That's cool, I'm in.


----------



## Shad0wRain

In


----------



## christian_piper

This would be a great upgrade for my sig rig! -in


----------



## xtee

Trying my luck! <:


----------



## lucifermn

Happy Holidays everybody and I'm in.


----------



## ML241

This is a good idea


----------



## MadCatMk2

in in. could use a christmas present

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


I'm in, and one of very few people in here that this would actually be an upgrade for.


lol.


----------



## Hugger

This would be a good addition to my pc.
Happy Holidays.
Hugger


----------



## ih2try

In, It would mean a lot to me.


----------



## |-SparkZ-|

im in would love this


----------



## DXcellence718

in i would love to win this so that i can get a dedicated physx card


----------



## SPECKSPRODUCTION

well i could make good use, i use a 4650 currently


----------



## SPECKSPRODUCTION

im using 4650


----------



## Dr.X

in


----------



## SilverPotato

Oh goodness, in in in! Sooo cool ^___^


----------



## sendblink23

ini ninininininininini ininninininininininiinnnn










*IN!*


----------



## tomclancey

in


----------



## xguntherc

Here's my Winning "Post"

Thanks to Chipp, and everyone else that makes OCN the amazing community it is. Thanks for the chance to win, Merry X-mas n I hope you all enjoy the holidays.. Thats to all of you OCNers!


----------



## raizooor3

Ttt


----------



## bazhuddy

ME ME ME Want it !!!


----------



## tuffstuff

count me in please.

Only thing I have left to replace is my gts 250.


----------



## BaDy

I'm in too, i'm using now only 9800gtx+


----------



## sintricate

I'm still using a 512mb 4870! PICK ME PICK ME!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I am so in for this card. What an amazing offer! Thank you OCN for the chance to win this card


----------



## .nikon

In even though the odds are ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Shroud

Sooo many people, but Im a gambling man. In!!!!!


----------



## iceheat

Definetly In


----------



## Th0m0_202

my waffles taste like pancakes


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## twostepbehind

Slim chances but I'm in.


----------



## molino

OCN is the shiez!


----------



## Eaglake

i'm in!


----------



## mike44njdevils

....like, in....


----------



## runningmann

haha I would actually use it, would be a big upgrade for me, and a nice christmas present.


----------



## Xenthos

In.


----------



## Madcatzfight

OMG OMG OMG I am so in this. I want to go Sli so bad and the Awesome Geek Factor. (AGF)


----------



## Argorn5757

inftssaw!


----------



## phibrizo

Im in....


----------



## beasty

im in!


----------



## Jeffaruni

Yeah, I'm in!









Always up to try and win a freebie!


----------



## Shichibukai

I enters.


----------



## BlankThis

Ohhh jeezus! Do want


----------



## harukohirano

I so want one owo


----------



## Nick0matic

This would be a good replacement for my 8400 GS









In!


----------



## Pieman12

I in hehe.


----------



## Diabolical999

I'm in.

Would be nice to use that ancient relic as a PPU.


----------



## FuRy88

Im in if the comp is still going, never had a SLI setup before and would probably cream over it xD


----------



## fry89

Beast!!!:d:d:d


----------



## Dirtyworks

I'm not sure if I already posted in this, so I will


----------



## JY

woah I soooooooooo want this!


----------



## flightsimnerd

Woot! Hope I win.


----------



## [\/]Paris

In, papa needs to upgrade mama's gpu.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Definitely in


----------



## CyberAssassin

In for sure


----------



## NoItsNotDavid

In!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Nice. I"m in.


----------



## Baking Soda

Could use it to start off for a new build, so i'm in!


----------



## jammo2k5

In ! :d


----------



## Rider85

In! I hope I win! I may even frame that thing! Goodluck everybody!


----------



## masustic

awesome i'm in!


----------



## scotthoff

me me~


----------



## PewPewBangBang

I hope I win


----------



## whitingnick

Cool, I'm in


----------



## backfire103

I'm in on this.


----------



## Timlander

Id love to have it.







I would make great use out of it.


----------



## NFL

Count me in!


----------



## dvdhsu

I was thinking about snapping this guy up in the marketplace... now that it's here... yay!


----------



## friendlyarrows

I'm in!


----------



## Guruboy

Whoa

in!


----------



## Ragsters

In there


----------



## staryoshi

In like a garbage bin


----------



## Flying Donkey

weeeee im in


----------



## Sad

soo cool count me in!!


----------



## Jrice00

In!!!


----------



## aoc51

Wow! I'm in. So cool!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

In I guess.


----------



## Mikezilla

IN! Yay!


----------



## serp777

the odds are low but im in.


----------



## Jehutiy

In! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chucklez

In.

Good Luck to all


----------



## elfudge44

in


----------



## nascasho

in


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

why not, in!


----------



## Ethan10584

in like flint


----------



## avattz

In!


----------



## Zhany

in


----------



## fishman78

In







Please and thank you


----------



## thunndermonty

in


----------



## t77snapshot

~IN~

This would be an awesome card to win and start off the new year







Thanks OCN!


----------



## johnny13oi

Would be awesome to win!


----------



## folk-it-up

in....


----------



## Reflux

Posting.


----------



## Bobobearx

asdfsadfafdasdf


----------



## yabo




----------



## Epona

In!


----------



## The Sandman

I'm in.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

In


----------



## J.Harris

Without a doubt W*IN*!


----------



## Nuxly

hmm I never win at that kind of selection


----------



## sendblink23

I want my wafflleeeeessssssssss!!!!


----------



## BillfromAccounting

in


----------



## kidwolf909

I was holding out from entering this since I figured someone else could make better use of this card, but since everyone and their mother has entered, I suppose I will too.

In.


----------



## KruperTrooper

In.


----------



## MaxFTW

Meh what the hell

IN!


----------



## Hydraulic

Awesome! I am IN!


----------



## Killam0n

Ok im game, get it GAME, GAME ON. This would work nice with my future plans to go Nvidia.


----------



## River York

In.


----------



## Strider_2001

in!!!


----------



## flipmatthew

in for folding xD. when will ATI get a client? (good)


----------



## Dorianime

free card?

I'm in!


----------



## solidsteel144

Why the hell not? Count me in!


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in!


----------



## IrDewey

In!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm IN!


----------



## BassDX

I'm new, but why not? In!


----------



## Conspiracy

totally *IN* if this is still going. i need a new card


----------



## wastedkid

Giggity!


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

that's a beast card


----------



## TheLastPriest

In! My phsyx card is woefully underpowered. Heck my processor scores higher on the fluidmark that my physx card does


----------



## sprower

Just another of the many reasons why OCN is so freaking awesome!


----------



## Faint

Count me in. I could really use a vid card right about now.


----------



## poroporo

Huang my hero (tm)


----------



## p-saurus

In!


----------



## Deviance

Single post. Thanks!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

I'm IN!


----------



## leopold1985

I am in.


----------



## koji

Count me in!


----------



## Penryn

In!


----------



## sav5716

Definitely in!


----------



## ryanlusk

In!


----------



## RoddimusPrime

In it to win it. Thanks!


----------



## R00ST3R

I'm in!


----------



## Rookie1337

Not to be a bad sport and all; but why are there people with better cards already asking for this one? I only have one rig and so this thing would help.


----------



## steamboat

def count me in


----------



## gasguzziler

WOW Totally in....


----------



## Tibsim

Completely and totally pick me!
Would love to update the other pc gaming rig!


----------



## sendblink23

nonononooo *PICK ME!!!*

=D


----------



## Ellis

Ooh, this looks nice, I'm in!

Thanks OCN and, as usual, Chipp.


----------



## FDS

Jen-Hsun Huang is my hero! I'm glad I found this thread 2 days before it ends! In!


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

In for an awesome prize!


----------



## Cacophony

i love ocn

so i'm in


----------



## dogsofwar909

That's why I use OCN, because it has a good community =)

in.


----------



## Nytehawk

So exciting - IN!


----------



## downlinx

In


----------



## bulmung

In!!!!


----------



## Mr_Torch

In please, this is my single post.


----------



## 2010rig

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## Black Magix

My one post.


----------



## rchpi36

in


----------



## flowers

Word


----------



## DUNC4N

In!


----------



## sendblink23

super judo kungfuuu Innnnnnn!


----------



## olimango

edit: Just kidding.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.

As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.


----------



## Nick0matic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.

As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.


Well said, IMHO.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.

As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.


Hear hear.


----------



## mechtech

in


----------



## Nocturnal2

Im in!!!! Love that card


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.

As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.



Indeed there are many people like myself that are using much older cards not to mention users with integrated.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Indeed there are many people like myself that are using much older cards not to mention users with integrated.


8800GT owners of the world unite!


----------



## moksh4u2

im so totally in
i wonder though
do you ship to india









jk/


----------



## seekrit

In..


----------



## charlie97

I hope i win


----------



## codycodycody23

In


----------



## 8-Ball

Here here


----------



## scottath

In


----------



## zoneuk

I would love to get another gtx 285


----------



## Preim

wow! in.

thanks chipp!


----------



## gamexd

in









thanks


----------



## chemicalfan

In for this plz!


----------



## Farih

IN

got a nice CM Nvidia edition case but it has an amd 4890 in it..

would be sweet to get this Nvidia card in it. it has a window. Nice to point out to custumors that drop by sometimes


----------



## karnak

What they hey, IN!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

In.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Do... want... for... folding.


----------



## wowser8

Man if i win i will make 100 posts on ocn i promise lolz


----------



## Buwuffman

in


----------



## awa1990

Yes


----------



## swearzy

In lol


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Im in


----------



## DragonLotus

Hopefully I didn't miss it







.


----------



## Trull

It's mine.


----------



## tommyk999

I gona win it cos i need it


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In


----------



## mchief014

Nice IN


----------



## wazz

In


----------



## newpc

in,

chances on winning 1 in 349053905903


----------



## Gordon0101

Mememem1


----------



## Lelin

want!


----------



## Kirmie

I'm in please.


----------



## Faster_is_better

It's 3pm EST, sooo is this still open or what? if its open, IN


----------



## kev.nam

Mine!!!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11831111*
> OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.
> 
> As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.


My thoughts exactly... I could reallllllly use this kind of an upgrade that is for sure!!!!


----------



## TheBigC

Shouldn't this contest be over now...?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not for another 4 hours. It ends at Midnight Eastern Standard Time in the US.


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11702809*
> When we saw an eVGA GTX 285 floating around the marketplace, and it and its box just happened to be signed by Jen-Hsun Huang (the CEO of NVidia), we couldn't resist snatching such a cool thing up!
> 
> Unfortunately, though, the GTX 285 is not the best thing to be putting in the Overclock.net severs, and nobody would see the great autographing in the datacenter anyways! The only logical thing to do was give it away to one of you who could make better use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have at least one post at the time this thread was created, all you need to do is make a single post in this thread to enter to win! *We'll pick a random winner at 12pm EST on Dec 31st.*
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've attached some pictures from the original seller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11846516*
> Not for another 4 hours. It ends at Midnight Eastern Standard Time in the US.


Uhmm according to the OP it ended at NOON today... last I checked Midnight was 12:00 *AM* not *PM*


----------



## Rebel4055

In the first post he put
Quote:


> We'll pick a random winner at 12pm EST on Dec 31st.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlkDrgn28;11846554*
> Uhmm according to the OP it ended at NOON today... last I checked Midnight was 12:00 *AM* not *PM*


Sorry, my mistake. I didn't look at the AM/PM in the post and made the errant assumption that he was ending it at midnight. But neither is technically accurate. The correct designation is 12 midnight or 12 noon.


----------



## blooder11181

can you guys hold you hair please there is to many members here


----------



## Bobicon

plus 12 am would have been yesterday at midnight I think he meant.

"The contest will end at 12 a.m. EST on January 1st."


----------



## thrasherht

well we all know when it ends because OP has corrected himself.
So we don't need to debate about the wording of it.


----------



## TopFuel1471

Why not? Here I am.


----------



## Wassap

so many people XD


----------



## cache money

In


----------



## stupidcha

ooo in

totally would love this


----------



## [email protected]

Who won?


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];11846714*
> Who won?


Don't think a winner has been selected yet... Here hoping its ME


----------



## Vaalyne

In!


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11831111*
> OK OK this is just a rant so take it with a grain of salt. I know that this is a signed/autographed card. And I know that all of us here on the forum would love to have have it because of that. With good reason! But I see alot of you guys with GTX570/480/470/460 and ATI 58XX etc. In all honesty little guys like myself could really use this item to upgrade their rigs. I see a few guys with GT210, ATi HD2900 Pro, GTS250, and several other low end GPU that could really use an Upgrade. And thats just on this page alone. Perhaps someone could start an Upgrade Your Rig Giveaway for those of us that could really use it? Or, instead of the big guys entering every contest that opens up for free stuff, they could just pass it up leaving it to the little guys.
> 
> As I said this is just a rant. Please, do not think I do not appreciate all that OCN does for its members. I just feel that sometimes us little guys get overlooked because we are outnumbered by the big rigs. Or so it seems.


QFT
like a power supply giveaway >,>


----------



## rainmaker

happy new year all


----------



## Nick0matic

I'm eager to see who got the card.


----------



## Spykerv

I bet chipp prolly has like 10000000 messages in his inbox asking about the card.


----------



## Billy_5110

IN . If i could win this.. That would match perfectly with the Q6600 i just get 2 days ago.

Can't wait to see the winner







Passed all my week on the forum 10h/day and i saw this post 5 mins ago... 1 chance still better than 0!


----------



## Kakkilop

win @ 11:20 CAN time


----------



## leighteam

in


----------



## Peroxide

In!


----------



## Intense

in


----------



## Kokuei

Didn't this end 12 hours ago? Happy new year btw.


----------



## Ellis

Yeah, it ended a while ago and I won it.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11848533*
> Yeah, it ended a while ago and I won it.


You srs?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You wish.


----------



## Ellis

Nah. I wish though









Wait hold on, I still might have won it


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11848581*
> You wish.


I'm gonna assume its his master plan to get people to stop joining in on the contest! >:C


----------



## Chairman

I want to win!


----------



## Erick Silver

Where's the winning draw? *wriggles in chair in anticipation* C'MON!!!!


----------



## sendblink23

beeeeepppp


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Jeopardy theme music*


----------



## Bobatime128

Post of the life time


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobatime128;11849014*
> Post of the life time


To bad you had to have at least one post before this contest started.


----------



## thrasherht

wait I am confused, when did it state that each post in the thread was an entry?


----------



## slayerzav

Thanks!


----------



## reflex99




----------



## ALiShaikh

In!


----------



## chowtyme2

In!

too Late?

HAPPY NEW YEAR OCN


----------



## SilentObservant

Posting. I need a new card.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Gogo


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;11849243*
> In!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chowtyme2;11849264*
> In!
> 
> too Late?
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR OCN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentObservant;11849620*
> Posting. I need a new card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingFrizzy;11849627*
> Gogo


----------



## KingFrizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11849799*


I just saw it


----------



## Yoko Littner

saw what?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner;11849831*
> saw what?


that's my question as well


----------



## Zzyzx

In because this is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzyzx;11849845*
> In because this is awesome. Thanks.


Too late.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## thrasherht

Notice every single person i quote said they wanted in, but yet it has been clearly stated when this contest ended, and if you go off of the OP then it ended at noon on the 31st.

I would like to point out that mid-night, new years night/new years morning was about 3 and half hours ago for the east coast. Which is when the contest ended.


----------



## BigFan

I want in.

^^JK, oh well, if only I was here 3.5hr back XD


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

So, who won?


----------



## thrasherht

somebody should really lock this thread until the winner is announced. LOL.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11849923*
> somebody should really lock this thread until the winner is announced. LOL.


Stop getting so damn antsy.

Like all giveaways on OCN, if they haven't yet announced a winner, they still keep taking entries. Always

Especially in this case since he only said the winner would be announced then, and not that the contest officially ended then. No announcement = still ongoing


----------



## Vaalyne

Who won?!


----------



## puffsNasco

late?


----------



## robbo2

Whats with all the people with only 1 post going for this lol. Would suck if they won.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;11849975*
> Whats with all the people with only 1 post going for this lol. Would suck if they won.


it is because they are greedy bastards.

Oh woops did I say that out loud.

*slaps self*


----------



## to_the_zenith

Don't hold your breath peeps, c'mon it's NYE!
What Chipp meant to say was that the prize would be drawn sometime *after* midnight Dec 31st following his drunken recovery from partying too hard









Happy New Years







:drunken:


----------



## Spykerv

That would make sense. A drunken Chipp partying it hard. By the time he recovers it'll be Jan 2nd. THE SUSPENSE. ITS KILLEN MEH.


----------



## reflex99

wait, chipp leaves his computer?


----------



## pcnoob1

In if I'm not to late lol I know you said the 31st..

On a side note happy new years ocn!


----------



## Yunus

inn


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


wait, chipp leaves his computer?


Don't you?


----------



## Erick Silver

Nope
I am even on the computer at work.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


wait, chipp leaves his computer?


Unfortunately


----------



## SUPER PISSED

In to see who wins


----------



## Swiftes

Ill put in anyway since Chipp or anyone else has posted or edited the thread


----------



## Chipp

All who have posted before this post will be considered in the drawing.







I am picking a winner now!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

CONGRATS nategr8ns you lucky dog!!!!


----------



## reflex99

damn lucky


----------



## zodac

Congratz nate.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## Syrillian

Congratulations, Nategr8ns!


----------



## Billy_5110

Grats nategr8ns !!

Lucky you


----------



## Ellis

Congrats nategr8ns!

Have fun with the card ;D


----------



## TheBigC

Congrats!


----------



## Wiremaster

He's one of those who deserves it, too. He's rockin' socket 939!


----------



## robbo2

Awesome! Congratulations Nategr8ns


----------



## Faint

Congrats.


----------



## ReverbDP

Congrats mate


----------



## alchemik

congratz


----------



## windfire

congratulation to Nategr8ns!

This contest/thread shows: Red and Green fans can co-exist in the same thread without the usual bashing. Fanboy-ism can be put aside (at least for the time being) when something bigger comes (ie a *free* card)


----------



## KOBALT

Congrats, buddy! Enjoy it!







Thx OCN for such awesome giveaways all the time


----------



## adizz

grats nategr8ns! hope you put the card to good use!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Congrats!!


----------



## dejanribic

1450 posts in 2 weeks. Awesome job OCN. Really shows we can come together!









Gratz n8, post what you're gonna do with it, ye?


----------



## nategr8ns

Thanks everybody!!!
What an awesome giveaway, holy crap I can barely type straight (which is saying something, my hands are usually quite steady...







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;11854465*
> He's one of those who deserves it, too. He's rockin' socket 939!


Heck yeah! Its funny, I actually considered asking for $100 towards an I5 system, and I'd give my brother my 939 stuff, but then I Realized, wait, I can still play all the games I want except heavy graphics hitters.

But now I can play THEM ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Wiremaster

I've thought many times about selling my sig rig and sticking with my opty/sli rig.


----------



## Nautilus

It was a dream to win anyway.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus;11866255*
> It was a dream to win anyway.


it can come true.

I won my sig rig.
With the exception of the psu, gpu cooler, and cpu cooler.

came with lower quality components their that I upgraded.
Everything else I won. From maximumpc.com


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Im late..but congrats !!!


----------



## Johnny Guitar

who won?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Guitar;11947205*
> who won?


read a couple of posts up.
Or
read the original post


----------

